# no more interceptor



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ugh, I just gave the last of our Interceptor supply to the pups this week. We have to give monthly due to the extreme mosquito situation here.
Problem is that is still is not available.:foxes15:
To those who were also using, what are you changing to?
I can't do the Trifexis since they all aren't 5 lbs or more.
I have never used any of the other med's for my Chi's before. So any "favorites" from other users is much appreciated advice too!:cheer:
THANK YOU FOR REPLY'S


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

heardgard made my dog sick


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Melanie, I am in your boat. Unfortunately.

I have a dose and a half remaining.

I do not chemically treat for fleas so I have little to no choices.

I do not want to treat a 3 pound dog with medication dosed for "up to 20 pounds".

Hoping others will chime in with options that I have not considered.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm using Iverhart Max and Abby's getting a half pill, otherwise she throws it up.(She's my 2 lber)


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Melanie, I am in your boat. Unfortunately.
> 
> I have a dose and a half remaining.
> 
> ...


I know Dee has a fancy method to dose EXACTLY the dose for the size of the dog. You'd have to do conversions from the metric system though. 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

It's supposed to be available again this month!

Interceptor and Sentinel Shortage for dogs? Problems at the Novartis plant. | Veterinary News


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Melanie, I am in your boat. Unfortunately.
> 
> I have a dose and a half remaining.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is a great solution for those under 5 lbs. I use Revolution, which is a spot on type treatment and it has a dose for 1 - 5 lbs. It's the only thing my vet recommends for heartworm preventative for the tinies.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I know Dee has a fancy method to dose EXACTLY the dose for the size of the dog. You'd have to do conversions from the metric system though.


Hehehe no you don't darlin' .... you start out buy buying the vials for the biggest sized dogs they make it for, THEN you decanter a vial or two into a specimen bottle (from chemist), then you simply read on the vial how much is is one to treat a dog of what weight and then work it back to a chi. If you use the sums I put in that original post, simply swap wherever it says "mls" for whatever your measurement is :toothy9: I'm hopeless at math, beyond hopeless, so if I can get it, anyone can - saving mega bucks will get me doing anything, even math.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Hehehe no you don't darlin' .... you start out buy buying the vials for the biggest sized dogs they make it for, THEN you decanter a vial or two into a specimen bottle (from chemist), then you simply read on the vial how much is is one to treat a dog of what weight and then work it back to a chi. If you use the sums I put in that original post, simply swap wherever it says "mls" for whatever your measurement is :toothy9: I'm hopeless at math, beyond hopeless, so if I can get it, anyone can - saving mega bucks will get me doing anything, even math.


Even better 

I know that when you posted all that math stuff my brain nearly melted. I can barely add or multiply in my mind, let alone do fancy math. Showss what 17 years of school gave me, lol. It is an excellent idea, for sure. I may bite the bullet and do the math to save $$ and be safer for Toby.


----------



## Tsherrodd (Aug 14, 2012)

My chi is only 5 1/2 lbs and I use trifexis. My vet said it would better for her since its hard to get her to take different tablets like comfortest and heart worm meds. When this trifexis as the exact same ingredients together in one. 


Tina sherrodd


----------

